# Wild tobacco plant



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

We were walking on the farm this afternoon and I thought you all would like to see a wild tobacco plant.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

very nice! A friend of mine has some on his land... if i'm not mistaken they look a little bit like this:



Anyone know if they are good/safe to smoke?


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

nice

By the way, I think I'm gonna need more jerky.....


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Chris, I've never saw one of those before. I'll look around and see if I can find a full size plant still growing this fall. As far as smoking one of these I don't know!!

Ron, I'll bet, That's some good stuff ain't it!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

MrMaduro said:


> Ron, I'll bet, That's some good stuff ain't it!!


out of control good...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I did some research and found out that the tree tobacco isn't good for smoking as it contains no nicotine and parts of it are actually poisonous... none of that for me.

I'm itching to graduate though and start growing my own though. :whoohoo:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool pics - and good info! Thanx!


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

I prefer the large gummy buds on the wild stuff. Makes a relaxing smoke.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

smoking bud there George? :lol:


----------

